
Making Eye Contact with a Baby Changes Both Your Brain Waves, Study Says - DoreenMichele
http://time.com/5043217/baby-eye-contact-brain-waves/
======
divan
It sounds like "going to youtube.com changes reflections from you monitor on
the wall" to me. Correct me if I'm wrong, but brain waves really don't explain
anything and their empirical correspondence to some kinds of activity is,
well, obvious and useless for most of the cases.

~~~
mamon
My thoughts exactly. Changing brain waves are good indicator of you being
alive nothing else.

------
stinos
_adults and babies_

This just mentions 'an adult' without going into detail of whether this adult
has children him/herself etc, or whether the adult knows the baby, or was even
the parent of the baby. Yet these things could make quite the difference, I
think. I don't have children, likely never will and in fact when I see a baby
it doesn't evoke much feelings. So it would be interesting to see what 17
people like me would yield when studied in similar circumstances, vs 17 people
who adore babies.

~~~
hk__2
> This just mentions 'an adult' without going into detail of whether this
> adult has children him/herself etc, or whether the adult knows the baby, or
> was even the parent of the baby.

Quoting from the study paper [1]:

> Experiment 2. Infants sat upright in a high chair facing the female
> experimenter at a distance of 70 cm.

It doesn’t say anything more about the experimenter. All we know is that in
all experiments it’s the same adult woman.

Note also that "this article is a preprint and has not been peer-reviewed"
[2].

[1]:
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2017/11/24/108...](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2017/11/24/108878.full.pdf)

[2]:
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/11/24/108878](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/11/24/108878)

------
kelukelugames
What's up with these baby studies popping up on HN this week?

~~~
sudhirj
Did you just have a child? Might the [forget what it's called] effect. I'm a
new dad, noticing the fact that HN is full of baby stuff.

~~~
ssttoo
Haha, you’re on to something. I’m an old dad :) And I don’t see any baby
stories. But I’m into music/audio lately. And there’s so much cool music-
related stuff popping up on HN lately...

------
lostmsu
Captain Obvious?

~~~
aisofteng
Neural synchronization is obvious?

